# Anyone tried GREEN PARROT SEEDS ?



## rebel (Sep 3, 2015)

Green parrot seeds ??


----------



## The Poet (Sep 4, 2015)

I've used Mandala in Spain but not Green Parrot yet. 
'Linda 'Semilla' has some interesting strains but I am worried about having to go through customs. When I got my Satori there were no US seed banks but there are so many now I shop in country. 
OGS is a good source.http://oregongreenseed.com/
Mastodon is a good strain.


                                        The Poet...


----------



## rebel (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks friend, Green Parrot has the DNA Chocolope fem. seeds 6 for $60.56
that's -10 % off reg. price.
Also Satori for  $35.33
They have good prices. just looking for reviews before trying them.


----------



## The Poet (Sep 14, 2015)

Rebel,

         Go for the Satori.


                         The Poet...


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 2, 2015)

i have not used green parrot,but have been looking at them.ive seen a lot of good reviews for them.they are also listed on mandalas site as one of their autherized seller.


----------

